# Any experts on Chipotle Mayo?



## rush (May 17, 2011)

If you look up a recipe for chipotle mayo, it's pretty universal. It basically involves regular mayo combined with some pureed chipotle in adobo. Some suggest adding lime. 

And it seems like there's a consensus that this is how to make a standard chipotle mayo. Apparently, everybody loves this simple recipe. Even Bobby Flay promotes this recipe... 

Personally, I was hugely disappointed. When I added the pureed chipotle in adobo (Embasa brand) with the mayo, it really just ended up accentuating the "paste-like" taste of mayo, followed by a spicy kick to the gut. 

By "paste-like," I mean the taste of ordinary ranch. I love the taste of "cool ranch," but I'm not into the buttermilk variety. And I feel like the universal recipe for chipotle mayo, results in a buttermilky mayo + heartburn. 

In contrast, has anybody tried the chipotle mayo from Kraft? It's exactly what I was looking for. Carl's Jr also uses this same chipotle mayo for its Guacamole Bacon $6 Burger. If you've ever tried it, you know that this particular chipotle mayo really ties the burger together. Without it, guacamole burgers are bland. 

I have no real problem buying Kraft's Chipotle Mayo for the rest of my life. But just out of curiosity, does anybody know how to make chipotle mayo taste like the Kraft version? Why is it so much better? Did they add sugar? It's more "cool ranch"-esque, than sour and buttermilky...


----------



## Hoot (May 17, 2011)

You might try this. Instead of adding chipotle in adobo, you might try adding a quantity of dried, ground chipotle powder. I suspect that, in a commercial preparation, that would be the most likely way to achieve consistent results. Also, I wonder if (being a Kraft product) if the base of the store bought stuff is Miracle Whip as opposed to regular mayonnaise. Just some things that occurred to me after reading your post. I am certain there will be others who will have helpful suggestions. Let us know what you discover!


----------



## Clienta (May 17, 2011)

Add pureed chipotles to sour cream with a touch of salt.  If you want the sauce thinner add a little cream or milk.  It has great flavor.  We use it as a condiment for breakfastlunch sandwiches & paninis  but also great on grilled shrimp, tacos, roasted chicken, smoked pork, etc.


----------



## taxlady (May 17, 2011)

Do you like plain mayo?

Have you read the ingredients in the Kraft chipotle mayo?


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef (May 17, 2011)

I made my own because I couldn't find the Kraft Chipotle mayonnaise in my regular groshree store. I did not like it, Sam I Am. Someone sent me a bottle of the Kraft product, and I fed my home made one to the disposal.

I use it as a dip for sweet potato fries. ketchup is fine for regular fires, but don't do it for the sweet potatoes.


----------



## Skittle68 (May 17, 2011)

I take plain mayo and add chipotle seasoning to it (the one I happen to use is Mrs. Dash). This works great for me, and I also am not a fan of buttermilk ranch :/


----------



## jennyema (May 18, 2011)

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> I made my own because I couldn't find the Kraft Chipotle mayonnaise in my regular groshree store. I did not like it, Sam I Am. Someone sent me a bottle of the Kraft product, and I fed my home made one to the disposal.
> 
> I use it as a dip for sweet potato fries. ketchup is fine for regular fires, but don't do it for the sweet potatoes.


 

Personally I think regular Kraft mayo is pretty gross.

But if you like their Chipolte mayo I'd start with a jar of their mayo and add dry chipolte powder and whatever additional seasonings you see on the Chipolte Mayo label that are different than their regular mayo


----------



## Sprout (May 19, 2011)

I prefer chipotle mayo made with dried chipotles. That's how we make it at work and I love it. They just chop it up until it's nearly a powder, but I imagine you could chop them coarsely and then throw them in a blender or food processor.


----------



## rush (May 25, 2011)

taxlady said:


> Do you like plain mayo?
> 
> Have you read the ingredients in the Kraft chipotle mayo?


 
Yeah, I like plain mayo.

I've read the ingredients for both plain mayo and chipotle mayo, and they use too many chemicals for me to really figure out what's going on. The two ingredients I was able to recognize in the Kraft chipotle mayo, was sugar and chipotle puree.


----------



## rush (May 25, 2011)

Sprout said:


> I prefer chipotle mayo made with dried chipotles. That's how we make it at work and I love it. They just chop it up until it's nearly a powder, but I imagine you could chop them coarsely and then throw them in a blender or food processor.


 
From your experience, what's the main difference between the dried stuff and the canned chipotle in adobo? 

Is it a noticeable difference? Less tomato-tasting? More spicy? Etc?


----------



## rush (May 25, 2011)

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> I made my own because I couldn't find the Kraft Chipotle mayonnaise in my regular groshree store. I did not like it, Sam I Am. Someone sent me a bottle of the Kraft product, and I fed my home made one to the disposal.
> 
> I use it as a dip for sweet potato fries. ketchup is fine for regular fires, but don't do it for the sweet potatoes.


 
I feel like the Kraft chipotle mayo is one of the best kept secrets in the culinary world. 

The mayo + canned chipotle = one dimensional-tasting mayo.

The Kraft version just explodes in your mouth.


----------



## rush (May 25, 2011)

Hoot said:


> You might try this. Instead of adding chipotle in adobo, you might try adding a quantity of dried, ground chipotle powder. I suspect that, in a commercial preparation, that would be the most likely way to achieve consistent results. Also, I wonder if (being a Kraft product) if the base of the store bought stuff is Miracle Whip as opposed to regular mayonnaise. Just some things that occurred to me after reading your post. I am certain there will be others who will have helpful suggestions. Let us know what you discover!


 
Well, I read the ingredients, and I think it said "canned chipotle puree," so that cancels out the powdered form. However, sugar was included, so it might be a spin on miracle whip.

That said, I absolutely hate Miracle Whip. I would never use it on anything.


----------



## rush (May 25, 2011)

Clienta said:


> Add pureed chipotles to sour cream with a touch of salt. If you want the sauce thinner add a little cream or milk. It has great flavor. We use it as a condiment for breakfastlunch sandwiches & paninis but also great on grilled shrimp, tacos, roasted chicken, smoked pork, etc.


 
Thanks for the suggestion, and really, thanks to everybody for chipping in and providing their two cents.


----------

